# First New Pup



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

Just have a few questions. I just got my first lab hes a chocolate male lab. On Sunday and he's starting to warm up to me but I've never train a dog before. Well right now he will follow me everywhere and he walks right next to me and sometimes trying in the middle of my legs. I think hes starting to get hes name cuz he looks at me every time i say it. He'll play fetch with me but i only do for about 5 mins 3 times a day. I roll him on his back about 5 or 6 times a day.

But he doesn't eat much and he vomited 3 little times on Sunday when i first got him and today 1 time but today it was after he just ate and then played with the older dog. He's nine weeks old this week.

Is this vomiting normal in a young pup and him not eating much?
He seens to sleep a lot and whine when hes tried is that normal too?

I'll post a pic of him tomorrow.


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Head to the vet today. Have him tested to see what is going on. Did he get his first shot for Parvo? Sounds very similar to what just happend to a friend of mine.


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

Went to the vet today and he said nothing that's not normal for a young pup. He got his first shot today and a dose of dewormer.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Traveling could have induced the vomiting if the pup ate before travel and rough housing with another dog immediately after eating could cause the other episode. I'm surprised the pup hadn't had any vaccinations prior to coming home or worming, those typically should be handled by the breeder.

The pup might also just have a sensitive stomach. Are you on the same feed as the breeder?


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

See the bleeder did know a whole lot. He didn't know who the father was and didn't know about the shots and a young age. In fact i pick off ten ticks of him in the last twp days. He's got to be 95% pure lab cuz his mom was a pure black lab and she had 6 chocolates and one black pups. His sister had some white on the paws and a white spot on her chest. He is all chocolate color and so was his brother. 
So as of now he/Boomer has his first shot and a T wormer dose too. And he's eating all his food now. I think it was the first day or two being away from his mom and brothers.

What do you guys use for Puppy food? Boomers on Science Diet. Which i don't think the bleeder was using.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Science Diet Puppy Chow should work fine. Make sure it's Puppy Chow, (extra nutrition for growing pups)! And they do sleep alot as they are growing and that burns energy.

How old is your pup?


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

He's nine weeks old. Here's a few pic's of him.


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

He's a good looking little guy. However, I think a good reminder and lesson is prominent here. Check into your breeders carefully. Obviously, this guy shouldn't be breeding dogs. Ticks, no shots and not knowing who the father is? This is the irresponsibility that is ruining the breeds. Some mom and pop breeders put out some good pups. I really hope this pup stays heatlthy and works out for ya. Keep us posted


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

I think Science Diet isn't nearly the quality of food for the price. For the same size bag you can get Purina ProPlan Large Breed Puppy for $15 less. Highly recommended and readily available at most pet stores.

Good looking pup though, good luck.


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

brittanypoint said:


> He's a good looking little guy. However, I think a good reminder and lesson is prominent here. Check into your breeders carefully. Obviously, this guy shouldn't be breeding dogs. Ticks, no shots and not knowing who the father is? This is the irresponsibility that is ruining the breeds. Some mom and pop breeders put out some good pups. I really hope this pup stays heatlthy and works out for ya. Keep us posted


Well I think happen was he had his dog outside and he was working somewhere else and the 'dog next door' came over and did it to her. I think it was his first time this had happen to him. I bought Boomer for $100 which tells me and he told me was this happen be mistake. But I do believe the dogs should of had the shots though.


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

Any advice or trick of the trade, you have, let me know.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Hey, glad he got a good home. The dog forum has a list of "stickys" that list all kinds of good tips for training a pup. Take time to read through that list, lots of good advice from the pros. Be kind and be patient with him and next fall when you have him hunting post up some more pictures. Good luck!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

whats the point of rolling him on his back 5-6 times a day, that could be part of his tummy problems. I would recommend you not do that.

He sure is cute.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Bobm said:


> whats the point of rolling him on his back 5-6 times a day, that could be part of his tummy problems. I would recommend you not do that.
> 
> He sure is cute.


It's part of a roll to identify the dominance of you being the alpha leader in the pack. Also a good way to help when you're at the vet to calm them. Same thing goes with touching and massaging their paws at a young age so later when you're trimming nails they're not weary of you handing their feet.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

that would be fine for a day or two but daily??? I suspect the dog already has the message.

I can touch any part of my dogs and calm them and I never roll them as pups by the way

I dont have anything against it really I just thought it may be contributing to his vomiting


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

yea hes a cute little feller. my dogs a tibeten mastif mixed with lab...hes a monster n hes only 9 months. but back to yer pup thats how our last pup was alot of activity can get them all excited at a young age and it gets them a little wound up and sick.good luck huntin him.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Bobm said:


> that would be fine for a day or two but daily??? I suspect the dog already has the message.
> 
> I can touch any part of my dogs and calm them and I never roll them as pups by the way
> 
> I dont have anything against it really I just thought it may be contributing to his vomiting


Usually done more extensively with litters that aren't very well socialized during their litter time. Weren't given proper stimulation by humans during the first months of their lives. In order for that to cause stomach issues you'd have to be violently rubbing their bellies unless there was a physical abnormality in that region causing a weak stomach.


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

I think it was the over excitement that did. He hasn't done it since the first two days. I had him.


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

thought so. :beer:


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

How do I break him form biting everything


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

:lol: Give him some chew toys and keep stuff you dont want him chewing out of reach.


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

lol it must be a phase that they go though then right?


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Franchi 9-12 said:


> lol it must be a phase that they go though then right?


Some more then others, but it isn't uncommon for it to be a 2+ year long phase in labs  Although what you're experiencing now is probably because they are teething.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I think about the only really safe chew toy is a "KONG" stuffed with treats . We have been lucky, haven't really had a bad chewer.

If he is bitting at you best course of action is a firm NO and a lip pinch, as he goes to bite slide your finger into his mouth and as he bites down, he will actually be bitting his own lip. It will hurt and most likely he will figure it out after a few times.


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

K i'll give it a try thanks.


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

yea kongs work really good. i wouldnt recomend bones and stuff at a young age. we did that for out tibetan mastif lab mix and his jaws are so powerfull he wont let go of stuff if he gets a hold of it. we have to yell at him. good dog though.


----------

